# WANTED: Pet Pigeon



## montvaleplace (Mar 3, 2014)

I am looking for a pet pigeon to keep inside with the family. We had one living with us for about 5 years but she passed away. She was very loving and we miss her. If any of you guys has a very freindly bird available I am interested. Thanks...Tony...


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

*Palomacy pigeon and dove rescue*

Would you consider applying to Palomacy pigeon and dove rescue? They have many pigeons for adoption.
You could go to their website...


----------



## ronda (Jun 6, 2015)

Tony I just found a lost pigeon and I am looking for a good home for it. Where are you located?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry you lost your pigeon. How did she die?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry that you lost your pigeon. Have you looked on the adoption forum here? Several people are trying to re home pigeons. Also you might want to try your slelter and any rescues near you. Or put an ad on Craigslist. Good luck!


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I am in los angeles; have a male golden color: yellow tame pigeon that lives with me in the balcony. He is a little shy but will step up on my hand and can fly and is a happy man. Might be 2-3 years old or less. Thanks.


----------

